# DDOS *again?*



## kuopiofi (Aug 29, 2011)

How many times that makes for today FA has been blogged? 3 or 4 I think?

Since it's apparently the one from sunday, I wonder what's making it so stubborn problem.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Volkodav (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm wondering why there's a new fancy GIF up when it goes "down" [not actually down, I went to downforeveryoneorjustme]
It smells like a hack. Though I can't confirm or deny if it is, there have been no admin updates or any officials talking about it so I'm free to assume


----------



## kuopiofi (Aug 29, 2011)

What was that supposed to be? I don't see anything but photobucket 'Ooops!'.


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Aug 29, 2011)

This is ridiculous.  You'd think a site with as much money and POWAH as _FurAffinity_ could get some sort of consistant DDoS protection -- at the very least just something to slow these attacks DOWN a bit.  I JUST WANNA CHECK MY MESSAGES GOSH DARN IT  >:c

OMGEDIT: It's back up!  EVERYBODY CHECK YOUR MESSAGES AND UPLOAD LIKE CRAZY WHILE YOU CAN AAAAAAA


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 29, 2011)

Jessica U. Ingmann said:


> This is ridiculous.  You'd think a site with as much money and POWAH as _FurAffinity_ could get some sort of consistant DDoS protection -- at the very least just something to slow these attacks DOWN a bit.  I JUST WANNA CHECK MY MESSAGES GOSH DARN IT  >:c
> 
> OMGEDIT: It's back up!  EVERYBODY CHECK YOUR MESSAGES AND UPLOAD LIKE CRAZY WHILE YOU CAN AAAAAAA



Just curious:
How much money do you think FA has/makes?

To give you a hint: you'll probably have to multiply your guess by -1


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 29, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> Just curious:
> How much money do you think FA has/makes?
> 
> To give you a hint: you'll probably have to multiply your guess by -1


Seems they have enough $$ to buy server after server after server and rent rack space they aren't using for servers.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 29, 2011)

Jessica U. Ingmann said:


> This is ridiculous.  You'd think a site with as much money and POWAH as _FurAffinity_ could get some sort of consistant DDoS protection -- at the very least just something to slow these attacks DOWN a bit.  I JUST WANNA CHECK MY MESSAGES GOSH DARN IT  >:c
> 
> OMGEDIT: It's back up!  EVERYBODY CHECK YOUR MESSAGES AND UPLOAD LIKE CRAZY WHILE YOU CAN AAAAAAA



Yes...FA has more money than Oprah. :V
Unfortunately, we have enemies because we have da money. :V


----------



## ravewulf (Aug 29, 2011)

Jessica U. Ingmann said:


> This is ridiculous. You'd think a site with as much money and POWAH as _FurAffinity_ could get some sort of consistant DDoS protection -- at the very least just something to slow these attacks DOWN a bit.



The thing about DDOS is you can't really protect against them. It's essentially like a couple hundred million users trying to get at the site at the same time and constantly hitting refresh. If you set up some blocks or slow things down you are going to block or slow down legit users too. And even then sorting through those couple hundred million hits to find what to block and what to allow is going to hugely strain the network equipment.


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

oh dear. another one of these threads? come on guys. its just some idiot whon either is being hateful, or just wanting to read the reactions and have a laugh. its nothing to go into "all caps rage" for. threads like these are getting old.

i'll drop by a suggestion tho: invest in a service that limits how much of the bandwith each IP can take, and make that limit be the average size that one IP usually takes(looking away from the DDoS IPs).


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

who cares...

like fa is not my main thing... i have a job and girlfriend i love alot.. stupid fa ddos dramah gets very wasteful of a life... wish that furries could at least be going out for walks or go shopping etc..

furries do

1 play too much computer games even at conventions...

2 moan and complain about fa


----------



## Jessica U. Ingmann (Aug 29, 2011)

Well aren't YOU Mr. Sunshine, jans? x:


ravewulf said:


> The thing about DDOS is you can't really protect against them. It's essentially like a couple hundred million users trying to get at the site at the same time and constantly hitting refresh. If you set up some blocks or slow things down you are going to block or slow down legit users too. And even then sorting through those couple hundred million hits to find what to block and what to allow is going to hugely strain the network equipment.


Hm.  I think I get what you're saying.  Instead of doing something that would keep these attacks from outright taking the site down every time (at the cost of making the site really slow), the _FA_ higher-ups are letting these attacks HAPPEN so they can more easily figure out where they're coming from and block 'em all 'til they mask their IPs or use other routing servers.  I know that probably reads sarcastically, but I CAN see the sense-make in it.


----------



## ravewulf (Aug 29, 2011)

aapur said:


> i'll drop by a suggestion tho: invest in a service that limits how much of the bandwith each IP can take, and make that limit be the average size that one IP usually takes(looking away from the DDoS IPs).



That's not really how it works though. Think of a tsunami attempting to fit in a tiny rain water drain and each molecule of water is a network request tagged with the IP address it came from. The pipe is simply too small for all the requests to make it through to the part that reads the IP from the tags and then allows for sorting. The best you can do is get a bigger pipe, but even then the tsunami still won't fit in it.

(I hope this explaination is a bit clearer than my last one)

PS I'm not a network expert, I just know a bit of it. If there is a network expert who sees a problem with my explaination, please contribute!


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

Jessica U. Ingmann said:


> Well aren't YOU Mr. Sunshine, jans? x:
> Hm.  I think I get what you're saying.  Instead of doing something that would keep these attacks from outright taking the site down every time (at the cost of making the site really slow), the _FA_ higher-ups are letting these attacks HAPPEN so they can more easily figure out where they're coming from and block 'em all 'til they mask their IPs or use other routing servers.  I know that probably reads sarcastically, but I CAN see the sense-make in it.



just what i thought. they just Change their IP and they can attack once again. banning is never a permanent solution at all.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Jessica U. Ingmann said:


> Well aren't YOU Mr. Sunshine, jans? x:


 why so jealous ??


----------



## Cloudchaser (Aug 29, 2011)

I just want to know the real reason why someone would DDoS FA to start with.  I've yet to hear a "reason" that isn't full of holes and bad logic.


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

Cloudchaser said:


> I just want to know the real reason why someone would DDoS FA to start with.  I've yet to hear a "reason" that isn't full of holes and bad logic.



they either wanna laugh at all the Bawwing, or they just plainly hate us and want us off the internet.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

Cloudchaser said:


> I just want to know the real reason why someone would DDoS FA to start with.  I've yet to hear a "reason" that isn't full of holes and bad logic.


 
Um...who would have good logic about DDoSing anyways? All reasons would be bad logic.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Aug 29, 2011)

OH DEAR LORD FA IS DOWN AGAIN WITH YET ANOTHER ATTACK IT ISN'T COMING BACK EVER WHERE AM I GONNA LOOK AT FURRY PRON NOW AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA





:V


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> who cares...
> 
> like fa is not my main thing... i have a job and girlfriend i love alot.. stupid fa ddos dramah gets very wasteful of a life... wish that furries could at least be going out for walks or go shopping etc..
> 
> ...



Weren't you the one that was banned from FA?


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 29, 2011)

Cloudchaser said:


> I just want to know the real reason why someone would DDoS FA to start with.  I've yet to hear a "reason" that isn't full of holes and bad logic.



IT'S A CONSPIRACY BETWEEN THE TROLLS AND THE ANTI-PORN PRUDES!! THEY ARE AFTER OUR PORNZZZ!!!


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Aden said:


> Weren't you the one that was banned from FA?


well even when i was using fa i did not use it much cause there where other sites i enjoyed browsing around on which i find better and ddos free


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

Complaining about the problem isn't going to get it fixed any sooner. There's no need for all these threads about it.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Aug 29, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> IT'S A CONSPIRACY BETWEEN THE TROLLS AND THE ANTI-PORN PRUDES!! THEY ARE AFTER OUR PORNZZZ!!!



I KNEW IT! WE'RE DONE FOR! FA IS NEVER COMING BACK! THEY'VE ONE! GAME OVER MAN GAME OVER!


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2011)

ravewulf said:


> The thing about DDOS is you can't really protect against them. It's essentially like a couple hundred million users trying to get at the site at the same time and constantly hitting refresh. If you set up some blocks or slow things down you are going to block or slow down legit users too. And even then sorting through those couple hundred million hits to find what to block and what to allow is going to hugely strain the network equipment.


 
this. 
if you dont really know what a DDoS is and how it works then dont complain about it.
the is no real way to be protected against it. it even happens to websites of giant companies like mastercard.
just sit tight and wait... you know, do something valuable for once


----------



## Aden (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> well even when i was using fa i did not use it much cause there where other sites i enjoyed browsing around on which i find better and ddos free



ahaha you are just precious :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2011)

Aden said:


> ahaha you are just precious :3



NO HE IS RIGHT THE INTERNET IS SRS BSNS!!1
*:V*


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> NO HE IS RIGHT THE INTERNET IS SRS BSNS!!1
> *:V*



that just made my day XD
may i use it as a quote in my sig?


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

aapur said:


> that just made my day XD
> may i use it as a quote in my sig?


no cause its actually copyright


----------



## kuopiofi (Aug 29, 2011)

And _again?_ That's no. 5 today. Does anyone know is this the same one or has someone started a new attack?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2011)

aapur said:


> that just made my day XD
> may i use it as a quote in my sig?



i actually thought it wasnt that funny but sure, whatever^^



kuopiofi said:


> And _again?_ That's no. 5 today. Does anyone know is this the same one or has someone started a new attack?



does it matter?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

kuopiofi said:


> And _again?_ That's no. 5 today. Does anyone know is this the same one or has someone started a new attack?



Don't think it's new, it's probably the same people because they are getting a reaction out of us.


----------



## Mewtwolover (Aug 29, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> OH DEAR LORD FA IS DOWN AGAIN WITH YET ANOTHER ATTACK IT ISN'T COMING BACK EVER WHERE AM I GONNA LOOK AT FURRY PRON NOW AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down and check my signature.


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

Mewtwolover said:


> Calm down and check my signature.



i'm not gonna say what i want to say about this.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> no cause its actually copyright



'Cause every post is copyrighted, of course.


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2011)

I kind of relish these times when the mainsite is down. It encourages forums registrations so all those inane, forgettable, lulzy people who I never seek out come right to me and lay their foolishness at my feet. Thank you, internet trolls, thank you. As if the end of summer and the impending flood of brand new college furries weren't enough to excite me.


----------



## Shockey Rai (Aug 29, 2011)

Hmm...I was wonderng why it was down JUST as i was starting to log on. All i have to say is...

F***ing Anti-Furries!


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> 'Cause every post is copyrighted, of course.


 everything in furry is copyrighted and anyone that gets court stealing there replies by copy and paste them somewhere else gets hated for it... not just art work copyright


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> everything in furry is copyrighted and anyone that gets court stealing there replies by copy and paste them somewhere else gets hated for it... not just art work copyright



Can I sue you for quoting my post? That's copyright infringement.

Nice sentence, by the way. Intelligibly perfect.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> everything in furry is copyrighted and anyone that gets court stealing there replies by copy and paste them somewhere else gets hated for it... not just art work copyright



What the hell? I honestly can't make sense of about 99% of the stuff you are posting.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> What the hell? I honestly can't make sense of about 99% of the stuff you are posting.


 for example if i used your avatar to put on my profile that would mean copyright


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Can I sue you for quoting my post? That's copyright infringement.
> 
> Nice sentence, by the way. Intelligibly perfect.



Not that I'm defending jans but he is not a native English speaker so of course he won't speak/type perfect.
Oh and you can't "sue" him because it's quoted and says "Originally Posted by Tiger In A Tie"
LOL


----------



## Cyril (Aug 29, 2011)

Mewtwolover said:


> Calm down and check my signature.


Ahaha you're funny because he was obviously being serious and we actually care about that awful site right?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

shebawolf145 said:


> Not that I'm defending jans but he is not a native English speaker so of course he won't speak/type perfect.
> Oh and you can't "sue" him because it's quoted and says "Originally Posted by Tiger In A Tie"
> LOL



He's saying that posts are coyprighted. Therefore, I committed copyright infringement just now by quoting you. And he quoted me, so he infringed on my copyrighted post.

And he may not speak English well, but it's still possible to understand the content of his posts.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 29, 2011)

Marik J. Foxx said:


> F***ing Anti-Furries!



What makes you so sure anti-furries are attacking FA?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> He's saying that posts are coyprighted. Therefore, I committed copyright infringement just now by quoting you. And he quoted me, so he infringed on my copyrighted post.
> 
> And he may not speak English well, but it's still possible to understand the content of his posts.



Copyright infringement is when you claim it as your own, since it says "Originally Posted by..." it is not being claimed as your own.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> He's saying that posts are coyprighted. Therefore, I committed copyright infringement just now by quoting you. And he quoted me, so he infringed on my copyrighted post.
> 
> And he may not speak English well, but it's still possible to understand the content of his posts.


even talking is copyright and taking a poop


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> even talking is copyright and taking a poop



Ok now you're just being stupid :/


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

shebawolf145 said:


> Copyright infringement is when you claim it as your own, since it says "Originally Posted by..." it is not being claimed as your own.



I'm not arguing the definition of copyright. I'm talking about his definition of copyright. It's a given that posts on a forum are not copyrighted work. But, by his definition, they are.



jansrnovic said:


> even talking is copyright and taking a poop



Are you being serious right now? Is that a legit, serious post? You're calling me a troll, but you're doing a damn good job, yourself.


----------



## Ronin_Kain (Aug 29, 2011)

While one can not completely protect the site against DDOS attacks, that doesn't mean one can opt for an ISP protocol to prevent DDOS assaults. DDOS programs sometimes have a traceable pattern and one can ISP block that pattern, eliminating some of the DDOS protocol. How do you think the FBI/CIA/Interpol agents were able to bust some of the idiots doing DDOS?

Anyways, after the attack that happened last week, I made a suggestion on the matter. Only thing was it got locked and rudely replied...Thanks I get for being a lurking helper I suppose.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ure-Protection-Protocol?p=2667141#post2667141


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I'm not arguing the definition of copyright. I'm talking about his definition of copyright. It's a given that posts on a forum are not copyrighted work. But, by his definition, they are.



>.> you didn't say you were talking about his definition. I thought you were seriously being stupid.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

shebawolf145 said:


> >.> you didn't say you were talking about his definition. I thought you were seriously being stupid.



I apologize if my posts came off wrong to you. But yeah, I've been talking about his definition, not the actual legal definition.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I apologize if my posts came off wrong to you. But yeah, I've been talking about his definition, not the actual legal definition.



Lol it's ok. I was just over here shaking my head like "Wut?"


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

shebawolf145 said:


> Lol it's ok. I was just over here shaking my head like "Wut?"



'Sall good, misunderstandings happen. c:


----------



## Shockey Rai (Aug 29, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> What makes you so sure anti-furries are attacking FA?



You never know!
That just came into my mind as i was posting. XP
Dont ask why.

Anyways...I cant believe FA is being DDoS'ed again.
Makes me wonder.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2011)

Ronin_Kain said:


> While one can not completely protect the site against DDOS attacks, that doesn't mean one can opt for an ISP protocol to prevent DDOS assaults. DDOS programs sometimes have a traceable pattern and one can ISP block that pattern, eliminating some of the DDOS protocol. How do you think the FBI/CIA/Interpol agents were able to bust some of the idiots doing DDOS?
> 
> Anyways, after the attack that happened last week, I made a suggestion on the matter. Only thing was it got locked and rudely replied...Thanks I get for being a lurking helper I suppose.
> 
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...ure-Protection-Protocol?p=2667141#post2667141



the site gets DDoS'd a lot. do you actually think that no one thought about getting some sort of protection against it?


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

shebawolf145 said:


> Ok now you're just being stupid :/


 im not being stupid.. i am actually making sense... if you take a poop in the bathroom and then i come and steal the poop from you that would be copyright and i would goto jail for it


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> im not being stupid.. i am actually making sense... if you take a poop in the bathroom and then i come and steal the poop from you that would be copyright and i would goto jail for it



I can't think of a witty, trollish reply to that. I'm just dumbfounded.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 29, 2011)

FA was down?



jansrnovic said:


> im not being stupid.. i am actually making sense... if you take a poop in the bathroom and then i come and steal the poop from you that would be copyright and i would goto jail for it


 
You are adorable.


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> im not being stupid.. i am actually making sense... if you take a poop in the bathroom and then i come and steal the poop from you that would be copyright and i would goto jail for it



please. just shut up before a mod takes action against you here too


----------



## CerbrusNL (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> im not being stupid.. i am actually making sense... if you take a poop in the bathroom and then i come and steal the poop from you that would be copyright and i would goto jail for it


Bullshit.

*Rimshot*


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> im not being stupid.. i am actually making sense... if you take a poop in the bathroom and then i come and steal the poop from you that would be copyright and i would goto jail for it


no, you wouldnt.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> im not being stupid.. i am actually making sense... if you take a poop in the bathroom and then i come and steal the poop from you that would be copyright and i would goto jail for it



That wouldn't be copyright infringement...that would just be gross and I'd hope you got an STD or something.


----------



## Shockey Rai (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> im not being stupid.. i am actually making sense... if you take a poop in the bathroom and then i come and steal the poop from you that would be copyright and i would goto jail for it



Ah...would you just shut up already. God...You are being so off topic. Just go away PLEASE.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2011)

Marik J. Foxx said:


> Ah...would you just shut up already. God...You are being so off topic. Just go away PLEASE.



yeah, this thread has been derailed quite a bit...


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, this thread has been derailed quite a bit...



Dammat Captain, why'd you have to go and change your avatar, you're confusing me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 29, 2011)

shebawolf145 said:


> Dammat Captain, why'd you have to go and change your avatar, you're confusing me.



i dunno, im just more comfy like this ;D


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

CaptainCool said:


> yeah, this thread has been derailed quite a bit...


 says the person that is copyrighting my avatar

kk back on topic.. ddos seems so hard to stop then... it seems that it must be easy to ddos fa for some reason... i dunno its pretty crazy


----------



## kuopiofi (Aug 29, 2011)

Has anyone heard anything from admins?


----------



## calaverx11 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thread progression:

Complaining about FA being DDoS'd. --> Complaining about complaining about being DDoS'd. --> Explaining what a DDoS is and then complaining about complaining about it. --> Arguing that complaining about it won't solve anything. --> Conspiracy theories. --> More complaining. --> Something about copyright infringement. --> More complaining. --> Something about poop. --> Complaining about the thread about complaining about complaining about FA being DDoS'd is off-topic. --> Complaining about complaining about the thread about complaining about FA being DDoS'd going off topic. --> ???? --> Profit.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> says the person that is copyrighting my avatar
> 
> kk back on topic.. ddos seems so hard to stop then... it seems that it must be easy to ddos fa for some reason... i dunno its pretty crazy



If he's copyrighting the avatar....then he's making it his own. Therefore by you having it you are "stealing" his avatar. I think the word you're looking for instead of copyrighting is stealing >.>

but yes, back on topic, DDoS's are bad mkay?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> says the person that is copyrighting my avatar
> 
> kk back on topic.. ddos seems so hard to stop then... it seems that it must be easy to ddos fa for some reason... i dunno its pretty crazy



Did you create that image or did you find it on the Internet? You can't copyright something you didn't create. Copyrights apply to only your own original work.

I think the DDOS is a bit harder to get rid of because of the huge size of fA. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

shebawolf145 said:


> If he's copyrighting the avatar....then he's making it his own. Therefore by you having it you are "stealing" his avatar. I think the word you're looking for instead of copyrighting is stealing >.>
> 
> but yes, back on topic, DDoS's are bad mkay?


still copyright... even ddos is copyright.. afterall fa is a copyright obsessed community anyway


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> still copyright... even ddos is copyright.. afterall fa is a copyright obsessed community anyway



please. crawl back under the rock you came from.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> still copyright... even ddos is copyright.. afterall fa is a copyright obsessed community anyway



http://www.copyright.gov/title17/
Educate yourself.
By the way, doesn't matter where you live, fA is still protected by US Law because it's where the site is based.

And it's copyright obsessed about original works of art (including photography, music, and writing). Not posts on a forum.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Did you create that image or did you find it on the Internet? You can't copyright something you didn't create. Copyrights apply to only your own original work.
> 
> I think the DDOS is a bit harder to get rid of because of the huge size of fA. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, please.


 its actually my plushie on the avatar.. basically my older brother gave it to me when he went and watched the winter olympics sarajevo 84 in bosnia http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qiZJATHwW88


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

kuopiofi said:


> Has anyone heard anything from admins?


 i dunno i guess look at the site status... dragoneer mentioned about ddos but that all really


----------



## Drako (Aug 29, 2011)

How many others got redirected to http://down.furaffinity.net ?  I did when the site was up briefly earlier.


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

Drako said:


> How many others got redirected to http://down.furaffinity.net ?  I did when the site was up briefly earlier.



Flying Cat XD

and i didnt. ._.


----------



## kuopiofi (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> i dunno i guess look at the site status... dragoneer mentioned about ddos but that all really


Welp, considering that last post was around 'Today, 11:55 AM', and this last one has been going since Today 04:07 PM at least...

You'd think that someone would have posted some info already.  Normally that happens pretty fast.

And nope, first time I saw that.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

Guys, it's that goddamn Clean Furs movement that's doing this. They're crashing the site and holding it for ransom until all the porn is removed off FA.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Guys, it's that goddamn Clean Furs movement that's doing this. They're crashing the site and holding it for ransom until all the porn is removed off FA.


who cares i hate furry porn anyway...


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 29, 2011)

I blame zoofurs' users :v


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Guys, it's that goddamn Clean Furs movement that's doing this. They're crashing the site and holding it for ransom until all the porn is removed off FA.



and can you present the proof for this?


----------



## Kajet (Aug 29, 2011)

Nah, it's probably some fag from lulz who keeps saying that FA is going to die so everyone should move to ink bunny or sofuckingfurry.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

kuopiofi said:


> Welp, considering that last post was around 'Today, 11:55 AM', and this last one has been going since Today 04:07 PM at least...
> 
> You'd think that someone would have posted some info already.  Normally that happens pretty fast.
> 
> And nope, first time I saw that.



What Site Downtime thread are you looking at? This is the most recent- 
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/106394-Unexpected-Outage-Slowdowns-Aug-28-29-2011

The last post was at 4:55am, not pm.


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

Kajet said:


> Nah, it's probably some fag from lulz who keeps saying that FA is going to die so everyone should move to ink bunny or sofuckingfurry.



i'm loving you forever for saying that last word


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

Lol, people are taking me seriously.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Lol, people are taking me seriously.



Lol, I figured you were joking but it's a possibility that would be fucking hilarious.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Lol, people are taking me seriously.



'Twas nicely done. :3


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> I blame zoofurs' users :v


 no actually i blame all the spammers... fa got spammed so hard that it crashes the whole server

wow so many spambots now \o/


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> no actually i blame all the spammers... fa got spammed so hard that it crashes the whole server
> 
> wow so many spambots now \o/



no. blame you


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

aapur said:


> no. blame you


 hey i aint the idiot that is doing ddos on fa.. haha you joking ???


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> who cares i hate furry porn anyway...


Â¨
Wait a sec... What was that thing with the cub porn?

and aapur hehe My title and your signature matches


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh my god, why is this thread so retarded. It's dumber than usual, and that's saying something.

Why don't y'all log off and go cook some sadness potatoes to fill the hole in your heart left in FA's wake? Take pictures of it, I want to see.


----------



## drpickelle (Aug 29, 2011)

*FFFFFFFFFFFUCK!*

All of those bold capital F's are needed to express how I'm feeling right now. Hell-- I should underline it to.

*FFFFFFFFFFFUCK!*

There we go. Italics seems a bit much-- I won't take it that far.
Yup. Now I feel a lot bet-- HA. *No*. I don't.  à² _à² 
When is this going to be resolved? Anyone have any idea? I'm sitting on a whole bunch of commissions, that were supposed to be sent to clients today. I understand every site has it's ups and downs, and that there isn't anything to safeguard against this-- I'm just wondering when we can start using the site again.


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Take pictures of it, I want to see.



Can I make some raclette?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh my god, why is this thread so retarded. It's dumber than usual, and that's saying something.
> 
> Why don't y'all log off and go cook some sadness potatoes to fill the hole in your heart left in FA's wake? Take pictures of it, I want to see.



To be honest this thread didn't have much merit to start with :/


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> Â¨
> Wait a sec... What was that thing with the cub porn?
> 
> and aapur hehe My title and your signature matches


 well i love cub porn but i dont like general furry porn...


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> hey i aint the idiot that is doing ddos on fa.. haha you joking ???



i'm being sacrstic, fool


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> well i love cub porn but i dont like general furry porn...



Cub= furry

Also, you are sick.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

Aktosh said:


> Can I make some raclette?



Only because you have piqued my interest.



Tiger In A Tie said:


> To be honest this thread didn't have much merit to start with :/



Well I wasn't awake then to mock it.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

drpickelle said:


> *FFFFFFFFFFFUCK!*
> 
> All of those bold capital F's are needed to express how I'm feeling right now. Hell-- I should underline it to.
> 
> ...


 dont use fa anymore then ??? use other sites if it bothers you that much


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Well I wasn't awake then to mock it.



Ahh, gotchya. What a wonderful thread to wake up to, eh?


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Cub= furry
> 
> Also, you are sick.


 if you dont like it dont comment... simple


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Oh my god, why is this thread so retarded. It's dumber than usual, and that's saying something.
> 
> Why don't y'all log off and go cook some sadness potatoes to fill the hole in your heart left in FA's wake? Take pictures of it, I want to see.



But... I don't has sadness potatoes!

Though a buttery baked sadness potato does sound good right about now.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Ahh, gotchya. What a wonderful thread to wake up to, eh?



Positively _lovely_.

Also, I must say that I'm very very super meanie mad at FA for being down right now. People can't read my wonderful journal about how some people disgust me if FA is down! [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## drpickelle (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> dont use fa anymore then ??? use other sites if it bothers you that much



All of my clients are on FA. It's just easier to keep track/update them there. 

I'm fairly new. This is the first time I've witnessed downtime. It's an inconvenience-- but not enough of one, to halt me from using FA as a resource.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

drpickelle said:


> All of my clients are on FA. It's just easier to keep track/update them there.
> 
> I'm fairly new. This is the first time I've witnessed downtime. It's an inconvenience-- but not enough of one, to halt me from using FA as a resource.


 you could always do your own website which it could be a lot easier for you and less stressful i think... therefore just incase if fa ever goes down sometimes just use your personal webpage


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Positively _lovely_.
> 
> Also, I must say that I'm very very super meanie mad at FA for being down right now. People can't read my wonderful journal about how some people disgust me if FA is down! [noparse][/noparse]



Maybe when it comes back online you'll have more things to discuss in that journal?



jansrnovic said:


> if you dont like it dont comment... simple



Don't want comments, don't post it.


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Only because you have piqued my interest.



Alright brb in like 20 mins. (I'm actually gonna do it now.With potatoes i guess it's a win win)


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Don't want comments, don't post it.


 its your problem.. not mine


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Maybe when it comes back online you'll have more things to discuss in that journal?



Nah, it was a pretty specific thing I was talking about, and something that I find highly offensive. Nothing I see here, barring the obvious stuff that's been ranted about to hell and back, is really anything more than just plain ole dumb.

Well anyway, I'm going to make some sadness potatoes now.


----------



## drpickelle (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> you could always do your own website which it could be a lot easier for you and less stressful i think... therefore just incase if fa ever goes down sometimes just use your personal webpage



Pssh-- I'm way too lazy when it comes to doing stuff for myself, to go and make a website/blog.

Plus-- FA works for finding people-- and them finding me. Thanks for the suggestion however.


----------



## xShanes_Crowx (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> still copyright... even ddos is copyright.. afterall fa is a copyright obsessed community anyway



10 bucks says this guy got banned for copyright infringment.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> its your problem.. not mine



Not to be childish and point fingers, but you started it, not me. Your problem, not mine.

I"m done with this "cub porn" argument though. We're obviously not going to get anywhere and are spamming up this thread with irrelevant posts.


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Not to be childish and point fingers, but you started it, not me. Your problem, not mine.
> 
> I"m done with this "cub porn" argument though. We're obviously not going to get anywhere and are spamming up this thread with irrelevant posts.



Oh god.. no u. http://encyclopediadramatica.ch/No_u


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

xShanes_Crowx said:


> 10 bucks says this guy got banned for copyright infringment.


or might have gone to jail lol


----------



## xShanes_Crowx (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> or might have gone to jail lol



herp I'd lawl about that too.


----------



## Induna (Aug 29, 2011)

Fuck.

That is all.


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Not to be childish and point fingers, but you started it, not me. Your problem, not mine.
> 
> I"m done with this "cub porn" argument though. We're obviously not going to get anywhere and are spamming up this thread with irrelevant posts.


 oh my god give you butthurt ass a rest will you ???


----------



## Aktosh (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm back and I got some sadness potatoes with happy raclette. yummi. 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/01012009567.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/831/01012009566.jpg/


----------



## aapur (Aug 29, 2011)

i hope this thread gets locked. its no longer on track


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Aug 29, 2011)

jansrnovic said:


> oh my god give you butthurt ass a rest will you ???



Read the second line of my post. I'm just as done with this as you are. No need to go further.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 29, 2011)

I leave for a couple of hours and this place has gone to shit.
Go outside! All of you!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 29, 2011)

For those people who are affected by the site being down commission wise...I'd like to point out something very useful to know and remember. A lot of artists out there make use of this rule because it helps out so much in the long run. Don't keep all your ducks in one place. What I mean by this is that regardless of what online system/service you are using don't keep just information there. It helps to also keep important information saved to your hard drive. It can be as easy as setting up a simple table in Word Document, or a spread sheet. Keep all your information on hand so that if what ever you are using goes down for what ever reason you don't have to face loss of productivity.

Do this and no matter what if a site you often use goes down due to maintenance, or due to a DDOS, or due to mother nature...you always have relevant info on hand. Hell it could mean if you lose internet for a few days at least you still have customer information and depending upon your medium you can still progress in work.

EDIT: derp sorry about that. Didn't mean to close the thread. It's open again.


----------



## RiskyFrisky (Aug 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> EDIT: derp sorry about that. Didn't mean to close the thread. It's open again.



Confirming the moderator is human.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 29, 2011)

Trpdwarf, Zeke closed the thread, not you


----------



## jansrnovic (Aug 29, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Read the second line of my post. I'm just as done with this as you are. No need to go further.


 well ignore me then.. there problem solved..


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 29, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Trpdwarf, Zeke closed the thread, not you



In after lock?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 29, 2011)

RiskyFrisky said:


> Confirming the moderator is human.



Yep totally human. For mods there is a check box that will close at thread with a post. I had assumed my post accidently'd the thread. Okay now it's being closed for real. That said while FA is down that might be a good time for people to sit down and work out a spread sheet or something to have as a database on their hard-drive. Or go play in traffic :V, or do some house work, or go for a walk.


----------

